# Meet another member of my group!



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Here she is, my lovely juvenile puff adder;



















: victory:


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

She's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Stunning! just love the camouflage in that 2nd pic :no1:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Christie&Spence said:


> She's gorgeous :flrt:


Thanks :notworthy:



Webleybulldog455 said:


> Stunning! just love the camouflage in that 2nd pic :no1:


Thank you. How's this one then?










: victory:


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

awww s/he's such a cutee :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

gorgeous snake, she's stunning


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

[QUOTE 

Thank you. How's this one then?

image

: victory:[/QUOTE]

Looks like its happily nestled in that soft stuff you get at adventure play grounds :lol2:
She looks a stunner in all tha pics! whats her temperament like?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Webleybulldog455 said:


> Looks like its happily nestled in that soft stuff you get at adventure play grounds :lol2:
> She looks a stunner in all tha pics! whats her temperament like?


Temperament's ok to be honest. She only huffs & puffs if I go near her viv at evening, during the day she's fine. : victory:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

andy2086 said:


> Thanks :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dangerous? I'd personally use a substrate where i can see the animal clearly : victory:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Judging by the tail shape mate, "she" is almost certainly a he.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Judging by the tail shape mate, "she" is almost certainly a he.


Glad i wasnt the only one thinking so... :2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Judging by the tail shape mate, "she" is almost certainly a he.


Thanks, I was only going by what I got told when I got him/her : victory:

I'll try get a better tail pic.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Here are some pictures of a friends old puffs, you can see quite easily while looking at the tail.
Male








Female


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the references : victory:

Does look to have a slightly longer tail;


----------

